# Updating primary drive after adding a secondary drive



## Morpheus101 (Jan 14, 2006)

I have addeds a 300GB secondary drive as per the instructions at Weeknees. Everything is working fine. I have the original 80GB primary HD and would like to update it to a 300+GB HD. What is the procedure that I need to follow for that.

I'm guessing I'll loose all my saved programs (not a big deal), How do I add the new 300GB drive while I have an existing 300GB as a secondary. Do I wipe everything out and start over? Is there specific instructions for doing this?

Thanks....


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can DD copy the 80 GB drive to the new one, the mfsadd the pair.


----------



## Morpheus101 (Jan 14, 2006)

So I can remove the secondary drive, leaving me with the primary drive.

Use the procedure that's on Weeknees for replacing the primary HD with a larger Primary HD.

Then last I add the secondary HD as per the instruction on Weeknees

I figured I would have to reverse the procedure that I did when I added the secondary HD, leaving me with the original configuration, then update from the weeknees instructions to add two new drives.

DD is beyond what I can do with Windows.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

I am not sure which configuration you have now 

If you have a dual drive setup now with the original 80G 'A' drive and 300G 'B' 
copy the 80G 'A' drive to the new 300G with cp or dd 
with both 300G drives in the PC create the new partitions on the unexpanded 'A' drive with mfsadd. (remember to use the -r 4 option); 

If the current setup is just an upgraded single 300G adding the additional drive is quick with both drives in the pc marry them with mfsadd. again use the -r 4 option.


----------



## asteffens (Aug 16, 2004)

I have an HR10-250 that I upgraded with a 300GB drive using Zipper, and it works great. I want to add the old 250GB drive back into the unit (I purchased the the mounting bracket and fan kit from Weeknees) but I don't want to loose all the recorded shows/movies? any easy way to do this? I assume I will be using mfsadd, but I noticed in the README file, it says if you are adding "B" drive and you want to save the data you have, you need to create new partions by hand with pdisk. I know that pdisk is a Linux based utility but I have not worked with it much in the past. Can anyone point me the right direction (another post that covers this) or is there another tools that will work...I have a bunch of recordings that I would rather not loose, so any help would be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

mfsadd will attach the second drive to the first I think it will keep the recordings on the 'A' drive and wipe out all recordings on the added 'B' drive. I have never tried that so hopefully someone can verify this before you try because the merge cannot be undone.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'd highly recommend not adding back the 80gb drive. It's an old drive, and could die, taking down your entire system. Why not install the new drive as a single, and keep the 80gb drive as a backup?


----------



## Stimpy29 (Mar 25, 2006)

I have a quick question that relates to this thread. Over the weekend I added a 300GB HDD to my HR10-250 and everything went very well. Down the road if I experience a hard drive failure, i.e. either the 250 or 300GB HDD fail, what would I have to do to get the box back up and running?

Thanks for your help.

Stimpy29


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Stimpy29 said:


> either the 250 or 300GB HDD fail, what would I have to do to get the box back up and running?


 Either recover the failed drive or restore from the backup that you made and verified.


----------



## Stimpy29 (Mar 25, 2006)

HomeUser said:


> Either recover the failed drive or restore from the backup that you made and verified.


Thank you for quick reply.

Now let's assume that I didn't make a backup  and I now have 550GB of spanned over two HDD's, how would I go about creating a backup? Is there a way to break the span while keeping the file system intact?

Stimpy29


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Use mfsbackup with -f 9999 and -s options to make a "divorced" backup without recordings of your current drives. You should test the backup by restoring it to a hard drive and test in the TiVo. You can find the options for mfsbackup and restore in this thread New MFS Tools features, and a question


----------



## asteffens (Aug 16, 2004)

Stimpy29 said:


> I have a quick question that relates to this thread. Over the weekend I added a 300GB HDD to my HR10-250 and everything went very well. Down the road if I experience a hard drive failure, i.e. either the 250 or 300GB HDD fail, what would I have to do to get the box back up and running?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Stimpy29


Hey, what did you use to add the second drive? and were you able to do it without loosing your programmed recordings? I just want to add the 250GB back to mine so I will have 550GB. I assume that I will be using mfsadd, but I want to make sure I don't loose what I have already recorded. Also, about the failure...I did not worry about making a backup when I upgraded mine, because Instacake has the images online that you can purchase for $20 bucks if you ever need it. I bought the one for my HR10-250 when I did the upgrade and it made it very quick and easy using Zipper...just so you know


----------



## Stimpy29 (Mar 25, 2006)

Homeuser,

Thank you for the reply. I will take care of that right away.

asteffens,

Thanks for the info, great to know that there are copies out there if needed. BTW, I just used the mfsadd utility and it worked great. It took about 5s and it retained my recordings.

Stimpy


----------



## asteffens (Aug 16, 2004)

I tried the upgrade (adding a 250GB B drive to my HR10-250 already upgraded with a 300GB via Zipper) using mfsadd -X /dev/hda /dev/hdb (where hda is my 300GB existing drive and hdb is the new 250GB drive) and I keep getting:

/dev/hdb10: Sucess
mfs_load_volume_header: mfsvol_read_data: Input/output error
Unable to open MFS drives

Should I be using the lower case x verses the upper case X?

I tried the lower case x and got the following:
Current estimated standalone size 342 hours
Adding pair /dev/hdb2-/dev/hdb3...
mfs_load_zone_map: Primary zone map corrupt, loading backup.
mfs_load_zone_map: Secondary zone map corrupt, giving up.
mfs_load_zone_map: Zone map checksum error!
Error adding /dev/hdb2-/den/hdb3!

During the Linux boot, I see that it is detecting the drives in their respective locations (hda and hdb) and at their correct sizes (300GB and 250GB)...am I missing an option in the statement. I tried to use the -r 4 option as well mfstool add -X -r 4 /dev/hda /dev/hdb and it said "number of partitions must be even" so I assume I am not using the commands in the proper order or something...any help would be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

what does mfsinfo /dev/hda say about your drive or mfsinfo /dev/hda /dev/hdb report about your drives and yes for the 300G I think you need the -r 3 or -r 4.


----------



## asteffens (Aug 16, 2004)

*mfsinfo /dev/hda*
The MFS volume set contains 6 partitions
/dev/hda10
MFS Partition Size: 512MiB
/dev/hda11
MFS Partition Size: 105513MiB
/dev/hda12
MFS Partition Size: 512MiB
/dev/hda13
MFS Partition Size: 131161MiB
/dev/hda14
MFS Partition Size: 0MiB
/dev/hda15
MFS Partition Size: 47936MiB
Total MFS volume size: 285635MiB
Estimated hours in a standalone TiVo: 342
This MFS volume may be expanded 3 more times

*mfsinfo /dev/hdb*
/dev/hdb10: Sucess
mfs_load_volume_header: mfsvol_read_data: Input/output error

I assume this is a problem, but not sure where to go from this point...is there something I need to do to the B drive to prepair it for pairing with the A drive?

*mfsinfo /dev/hda /dev/hdb*
The MFS volume set contains 6 partitions
/dev/hda10
MFS Partition Size: 512MiB
/dev/hda11
MFS Partition Size: 105513MiB
/dev/hda12
MFS Partition Size: 512MiB
/dev/hda13
MFS Partition Size: 131161MiB
/dev/hda14
MFS Partition Size: 0MiB
/dev/hda15
MFS Partition Size: 47936MiB
Total MFS volume size: 285635MiB
Estimated hours in a standalone TiVo: 342
This MFS volume may be expanded 3 more times

Didn't say anything about the issues with hdb? hmmm


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

mfsinfo /dev/hdb is probably a good thing shows the drives have not been merged yet. 

In the output the second /dev/hda10 must be a typo then if you have 15 partitions that could be a problem. 


mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/hda /dev/hdb as far as I know should work.


----------



## asteffens (Aug 16, 2004)

HomeUser said:


> mfsinfo /dev/hdb is probably a good thing shows the drives have not been merged yet.
> 
> In the output the second /dev/hda10 must be a typo then if you have 15 partitions that could be a problem.
> 
> mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/hda /dev/hdb as far as I know should work.


Man that was crazy...apparently I needed the -r 4, that was what I was missing...as soon as I tried it, it was Done, 641 hours! Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Glad it is working, now I have TiVoEnvy only 320 hrs here. I think I will go watch and delete some shows I am feeling claustrophobic


----------



## asteffens (Aug 16, 2004)

Update, something crazy is going on, not sure what is up though...it never returned back to the prompt...so I waited about 10 minutes just in case...then rebooted and ran mfsinfo /dev/hda /dev/hdb and I got the same as before, the 342 hours not 641...so I tried to run the same thing I typed in before mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/hda /dev/hdb and it errored out again with the same crap as before  Man I thought I had it, I wonder what the deal is...I tested the 250GB it is working error free...very odd.


----------



## asteffens (Aug 16, 2004)

This is odd...I ran mfsadd - r 4 /dev/hda (only) comes back saying 
Current estimated standalone size: 342 hours
Nothing to add!

then I ran the entire statement mfs -r 4 -x /dev/hda /dev/hdb and I get:
Current estimated standalone size: 342 hours
Adding pair /dev/hdb2-dev/hdb3...
New estimated standalone size: 641 hours (299 more)
Done! Estimated standalone gain: 299 hours

then the cursor just blinks and the prompt - cancel that...as I was typing this, I looked and the prompt came back, it just took about 10+ minutes...assuming this is due to the large size of both drives...figured I would post my results to other people don't go bald pulling there hair out like I did...oh well, think of the money I will save on haircuts over the years...LOL


----------



## asteffens (Aug 16, 2004)

Okay, put the drives back in the Tivo booted and yep, only 341 hours AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I am giving up for tonight...but I went into the TivoWeb interface and pulled the info screen from the Info page and the tivo sees both drives...so apparently they are still not paired...something is going on, any ideas would be much appreciated, *HomeUser* thank you so much for you input, if you have any more ideas let me know, thanks again.

TiVo Box Information
Software System:	3.1.5f-01-2-357
Service Number:	357xxxxxxxxxF84
System Type:	United States Series 2 DirecTiVo
Tuner Count:	2
Remote Address	0
Uptime	0d 0h 09m 06s
Current Temperature:	38C / 100.4F
Kernel Information

Version 2.4.20
Compile #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19:25 PST 2004

Memory Information

Memory Statistics:
total: used: free: shared: buffers: cached:
Mem: 93495296 48287744 45207552 0 974848 31313920
Swap: 133165056 0 133165056
MemTotal: 91304 kB
MemFree: 44148 kB
MemShared: 0 kB
Buffers: 952 kB
Cached: 30580 kB
SwapCached: 0 kB
Active: 7824 kB
Inactive: 29096 kB
HighTotal: 0 kB
HighFree: 0 kB
LowTotal: 91304 kB
LowFree: 44148 kB
SwapTotal: 130044 kB
SwapFree: 130044 kB

File System/Disk Information

Filesystem Type Size Used Avail Capacity Mounted on
/dev/hda7 ext2 124M 59M 59M 50% /
/dev/hda9 ext2 124M 446K 117M 0% /var

/dev/hda:
multcount = 16 (on)
I/O support = 0 (default 16-bit)
using_dma = 1 (on)
readahead = 8 (on)
geometry = 36481/255/63, sectors = 586072368, start = 0
drive state is: active/idle

Device: SAMSUNG HD300LD Supports ATA Version 7
Drive supports S.M.A.R.T. and is disabled
Use option -e to enable

/dev/hdb:
multcount = 16 (on)
I/O support = 0 (default 16-bit)
using_dma = 1 (on)
readahead = 8 (on)
geometry = 30401/255/63, sectors = 488397168, start = 0
drive state is: active/idle

Device: WDC WD2500BB-55GUC0 Supports ATA Version 6
*Smartctl: Smart Values Read Failed
Smart Values Read failed: Input/output error*

User Space
Expired Invisible 22 533 MB 0.2% 11:00:00
Expired Wishlist 1 5794 MB 2.0% 1:00:00
Expired Season Pass 2 3763 MB 1.3% 3:00:00
Expired Single 8 45241 MB 15.9% 13:00:00
Season Pass 2 1556 MB 0.5% 1:30:00
Invisible 1 26 MB 0.0% 0:30:00
Live Cache 2 512 MB 0.2% 0:12:00
Used User Space 38 57425 MB 20.2% 30:12:00
Reserved Space
Expired Tivo Clips 15 1572 MB 0.6% 1:34:00
Tivo Clips 2 230 MB 0.1% 0:14:00
Used Reserved Space 17 1802 MB 0.6% 1:48:00
Space Summary
Total Space - 284607 MB 100.0% 162:39:26
Total Used 55 59227 MB 20.8% 32:00:00
Total Free - 225380 MB 79.2% 128:48:29
Deleted** 88 130195 MB 45.7% 76:39:00


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You could Try BlessTiVo It is not supposed to work on all-ready expanded drives, before you try that verify that the TiVo still boots with only the 'A' drive they may be married and just not reporting correctly.


----------



## asteffens (Aug 16, 2004)

Okay I will try that and see what happens, I may have some time to work on it again this weekend, thanks. I can't believe what a huge deal this has become...I thought for sure it would be a very quick thing  I am on a mission now, I am not giving up until it works  I will let you know what happens.


----------

